# Arctic snowblower 8hp 26 inch cut



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello Everyone, I'm going to check out an Arctic snowblower 826 with about a 1974 vintage. I was told that it ran last year but stopped running. Something about a rusty gas tank. As long as everything appears solid and not locked. I may pick it up for the right price. Anyone know what a fair price might be? Below are links to Arctic machines but not the one I am going to look at.

The Boss Cat Legacy

10TH_ANNIVERSARY_MARCH_15_2012_PAGE_82

https://www.flickr.com/photos/pchsorg/3827736976/sizes/l/


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

I would think $50 would be a good starting point with movement up if it looks cared for and downward if it is a scrap queen.  MH


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks Motorhead64. I was thinking starting at $30 and moving up and down. I'm hoping to get it running for a friend that is like family and having a tough time. Their boys are in college. So their shovel help is not around. Does this blower look like it could have been made by John Deere?


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Okay, I picked her up. She is rough but doable. Paid $45. Immediate fix is to clear rust from inside of gas tank. Picked up new fuel filter as well. Clean carb as well. Auger blade is slightly bent and rubs housing. Will probably heat it and bend back. From the picks can anyone tell if this blower looks to have been sourced by Deere?


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Interesting... Looks like an old Roper as a whole. Wheels look Toroish, Shoes are MTD


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks solid.


----------



## Pandaguy (Sep 8, 2014)

When I was working on my snow blower with a metal tank I filled it with Evapo-rust 
from Harbor Freight, and left it sit for a couple of days. I was very happy with the results. Not the cheapest, but you can reuse it. Just thought I would throw that out as an idea to clean out the tank for you.

Evapo-Rust™ Rust Remover - 1 Gallon


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

My first thought when looking at the photos was "Thats a John Deere"..
the handlebar shape, and the bucket shape are very close to the 1980's John Deere machines..

It has never been confirmed, as far as I know, that Deere did in fact make their own snowblowers! (we know for certain they did *not* after 1991..but the exact origin of the Deere snowblowers before 1991 has never been worked out.)

It is *believed* they were made by the John Deere company itself..but we dont know for sure.

But apart from that, 1980's Deere snowblowers and this "Artic" machine clearly share some DNA..

Scot


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Panda Guy, thanks for the tip. The product is pricey but if it works its worth the money. I went the cheap route and picked up some white vinegar and placed it in the tank with the pet **** off. I'll give it 24 hours and see how it works. I'm glad there was an inline filter attached to the gas line. It was crazy how much rust flowed out of the line when I removed it. 

Scot, you are right there is a whole lot of dna shared between these two machines. I'm looking to order a belt cover from Deere. The left, muffler side, wheel has a lock-out, like the Deere machine, for single or 2 wheel drive. The chute and auger blades look alike. The entire transmission mechanism looks the same as well. 

Still doing research. Thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

For the rust I have read of a lot of guys throwing a hand full of gravel or nuts in the tank as well. Some going as far as wrapping the tank in towels and sticking it in the clothes dryer for a few cycles.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

The handlebars and control panel looks very similar to an old Deere rototiller I own. Including that spring loaded thumb latch to lock the controls on.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

I have the same machine on file branded Brentwood.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks Spectrum for the Brentwood heads up. Look at the three pics they look mighty alike. Does the Brentwood have the wheel lockout so both wheel are powered?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a Toro roto tiller that has a spring loaded lever lock like that.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

nice solid machine. great find. I like the oddball name brands lately myself. looks like an Ariens clone.

for the gas tank cleanout, 1 part Hydrochloric acid to 9 parts water will do it, or buy some muriatic acid at hardward store and dilute it, fill it up and submerge it in a small tub. remove the petcock first, the hcl will dissolve brass and copper. it will eat all the rust out of the tank. rinse well with water, then soap/water, then rinse with a solution of baking soda/water to neutralize the acid. it will be white metal when you're done. 

it's a good idea to then coat inside the tank with an interior tank coating product, and paint the outside too.

BUT....all this costs money, and in reality the best way to go, is buy or find a plastic tank from a donor machine. it will never rust again. 

FWIW the Tecumseh and Briggs tanks are interchangeable, in that you can put a Tec. tank on a Briggs, just turn the tank straps so the bolts are on the side, instead of on the bottom. find a Tec. plastic tank and the rust problem is solved forever.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

on the first pic.. top of bucket.. is it just my lak of expertise.. but does that wierd little `A`simbol look like the same vintage Ariens logo??


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Marty013 said:


> on the first pic.. top of bucket.. is it just my lak of expertise.. but does that wierd little `A`simbol look like the same vintage Ariens logo??


The logo does appear to be a "A", but there has never been an Ariens logo like that..and the snowblower definately is not an Ariens. The "A" logo must be for "Arctic".

Scot


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

The "A" symbol is actually for "Arctic Cat". The company that made old school snowmobiles. Then branched out and tried other yard machines. 

I'm really beginning to think that Deere manufactured snow blower machines for other companies. If you look at the friction plate assemblies and wheel gearing, its all the same. 

I have a Honda tractor, 4120, that was made by Deere.

















Wheel lock out view of the Arctic and the deere. Both are on the left side as you walk behind the blower.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, its almost certainty a Deere..probably 1980's vintage.
and it was very common for snowblower manufacturers to make runs of machines for the "smaller" names, and department stores, and etc..
Gilson made them labeled for Montogmery Ward, Lawn Boy, and several others.
Ariens made them for Cub Cadet, Bolens and John Deere.
Seems like a dozen companys have made Craftsman snowblowers over the years! 

So yeah, its a very common phenomenon..so not at all surprising Deere would have done it too..

Scot


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

Koenig cool.. i knew i had seen that symbol somewheres.. didnt know it was for Artic cat


----------

